# ok my two little golden sex links



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Are no longer popping blood and their getting big I will post pictures when I can go get good ones of.them


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad to hear that.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats good news, will look foreward tot the pics.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sigh of relief!


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

What was wrong? And what was the fix? I saw a single drop of blood last night in the pen but can't find a cause.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

They ate the pine bedding.


----------

